# WC Hunt Test Experience



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Man I wish I discovered this before the end of the season!!! Today we went to a golden retriever club, WC/WCX test. I was told by a friend to bring Teddi and we could let her watch and experience playing with birds. I have been concerned how Teddi would react around the gun fire. She is not "scared" but she is sound "sensitive". Watching the land test (more distance) she didn't seem to care. During the water test we were closer, and she put on worried ears, but never moved from watching so I see that as a good sign. We need to work more with guns but not a bad start in my opinion. 

The work with birds she was not sure what to do. She would chase it, if you threw it go to where it landed, but would not pick it up. The people suggested we put a chukker in a nylon and let her get used to it that way. Also put feathers on her bumper that she loves so she can play with picking that up too. They sent us home with 3 chukkers to use. 

The woman who owns the place where I train agility, does hunt tests too (she has flat coats). I am going to ask her if over the winter she can teach us how to get Teddi to force fetch, and other training things we can do over the winter. I think if we can get her to retrieve the bird, she will do this.

I also know she won't get beyond her WC or perhaps her JH. The "honor" thing for WCX just won't happen for her. Like DH said, "there is no honor among thieves". She would go get that next bird no questions asked. I think SH might be a bit too much time and training than we would have to offer. We just have to see I guess.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

at the lab national hunt tests today, during their WC, there was an owner who could NOT control her lab (speaking of no honor among thieves!) This dog was trying to dig under the blind, vault over it, go around it, pull her THRU it, it was just nuts.
Too bad he failed the test, though. Couldn't find the bird in the water!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I guess he was TOO OCD. That can be a blessing and a curse!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I bet you will have a great time training for hunt tests/WCs. And after a while, you may find that Teddi will be able to move on to the higher levels, but if not, at least you will have fun trying!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! I look forward to hearing about your field pursuits with Teddi! Sounds like a great first experience.


----------

